# Flaked Rye Vs. Rolled Rye



## benno1973 (30/10/09)

Maybe it's covered in some other thread, but I can't seem to find it. The store down the road from me has rolled rye for $2.20/kg. Most recipes I see call for flaked rye - is there a difference? Should I be handling rolled rye differently, perhaps cooking it up before I add it to the mash?


----------



## reviled (31/10/09)

Interesting, iv never used flaked rye before sorry but have used malted rye quite a bit...

I guess you would treat rolled rye the same way as rolled oats?? 

What sort of store is selling it out of curiosity? 

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (31/10/09)

Treat rolled & flaked in exactly the same way, from a brewers perspective they are basically the same product.

cheers Ross


----------



## reviled (31/10/09)

Ross said:


> Treat rolled & flaked in exactly the same way, from a brewers perspective they are basically the same product.
> 
> cheers Ross



So you just throw it into the mash with everything else? Does it need to be milled??


----------



## Smashin (31/10/09)

From any perspective they are the same :unsure: 

But from a brewing perspective, the point of interest is whether the grain has been passed through the gelatinisation temperature for that grain type. Flaking grain for brewing simple means to pass the grain through hot rollers to pre-gelatinise the starch within the grain allowing the enzymes to readily access the starch for conversion. If the grains have not be heated as such in the rolling/flaking precess then they can still be used for brewing by heating passed the gelitinsation temp before adding to the mash, i.e. make a rye porrage then add to you mash as per normal.


EDIT: the strain of grain may vary from your health food shop to a brewers supplies source.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Smashin (31/10/09)

reviled said:


> So you just throw it into the mash with everything else? Does it need to be milled??



Theoretically no milling is required as the structure of the grain has been broken, either way i still mill them for the sake of it, if you were using a very large % as in a witbier then i would restrain from mill purely to stop stuck sparges.


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/09)

As stated they are basically the same. Putting them through the mill with your other grains will do no harm at all.

TP


----------



## benno1973 (31/10/09)

Thanks guys. As expected, just treat it the same as flaked rye and throw it into the mash, milled or unmilled. 

Reviled - I got it from a place called Kakulas Brothers in Perth. They have all sorts of things in huge sacks that you can scoop out into bags and buy as much as you need. It's a great place for getting all your herbs and spices in bulk, and as I found the other day, they sell rolled rye, barley, oats, rice, along with numerous other things that make me drool (cheese, olives, fruit, nuts...)


----------



## reviled (31/10/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Thanks guys. As expected, just treat it the same as flaked rye and throw it into the mash, milled or unmilled.
> 
> Reviled - I got it from a place called Kakulas Brothers in Perth. They have all sorts of things in huge sacks that you can scoop out into bags and buy as much as you need. It's a great place for getting all your herbs and spices in bulk, and as I found the other day, they sell rolled rye, barley, oats, rice, along with numerous other things that make me drool (cheese, olives, fruit, nuts...)



Man that place looks pretty good!! Awesome for brewing adjuncts :lol:


----------

